# Green Filter



## goalie31 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've seen a Green K&N type filter being sold on some sites. Are these superior to the K & N drop in or about the same?

Bill


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

goalie31 said:


> I've seen a Green K&N type filter being sold on some sites. Are these superior to the K & N drop in or about the same?
> 
> Bill



It's better, in some ways. Theirs is a woven cotton design, instead of a layered design...sort of like comparing a pair of blue jeans to a fuzzy sweater that you could easily poke a hole thru with your finger. I had one on my CSVT.

Airflow is probably pretty equal, but the Green will probably do a little better job at filtering out dirt.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd prefer it to a K&N. I'm not putting oil in a filter.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I'd prefer it to a K&N. I'm not putting oil in a filter.


The Greens still need to be oiled.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> I'd prefer it to a K&N. I'm not putting oil in a filter.


If you dont want to use oil on a filter, then you might want to think about the AEM Dryflow air filter http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/sale/AEM/Intakes/Air_Filters/part/DryFlow


----------



## goalie31 (Apr 23, 2006)

*filter*

After reading the posts about CAI's, I'm wondering if a drop in is the way to go. Has anyone tried the green filter?


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I found oil wetted foam filters didn't help my Z06 much and have gone to the new AMSOIL Ea Air Filter. Unfortunately, there isn't one that fits the GTO yet. 
:cheers


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

BIG-L said:


> If you dont want to use oil on a filter, then you might want to think about the AEM Dryflow air filter http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/sale/AEM/Intakes/Air_Filters/part/DryFlow


Does anyone currently have this on their Goat? If so, any specs on hp/tq increases and experience with it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Subdriver said:


> I found oil wetted foam filters didn't help my Z06 much and have gone to the new AMSOIL Ea Air Filter. Unfortunately, there isn't one that fits the GTO yet.
> :cheers


Does this filter increase airflow at all or is it just to help trap more dirt? Any specs on hp/tq increase?


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> Does anyone currently have this on their Goat? If so, any specs on hp/tq increases and experience with it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Ive got one to replace the filter in my Volant CAI and didnt notice any difference,other then not having to worry about filter oil on MAF.

~Larry~


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

GTOooo said:


> Does this filter increase airflow at all or is it just to help trap more dirt? Any specs on hp/tq increase?


I don't have hard personal data to back this up, but... I feel that if a new K&N, AMSOIL EAA and a paper filter were tested, the K&N would flow a few percent better. However, if you tested the same three filters after a few thousand miles, the paper and K&N filter performance would go down while the AMSOIL EA would remain more constant.

In my case, I removed the K&N and put a clean paper filter in and picked up 1.5 HP in my Z06. Unfortunately, I didn't have an EAA filter at the time and now don't have the same access to a dyno. :cheers


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting, you GAINED hp with a paper filter? Was the K&N really dirty and in need of a cleaning/oiling? 

I would love to hear more experience with this filter. There's no such thing as too much knowledge.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

GTOooo said:


> Interesting, you GAINED hp with a paper filter? Was the K&N really dirty and in need of a cleaning/oiling?
> 
> I would love to hear more experience with this filter. There's no such thing as too much knowledge.


The K&N wasn't what I would personally call really dirty and it wasn't anywhere near the point where I had considered cleaning it. It had two race weekends on it since last cleaning, so maybe 500 miles. But, in racing, I do pick up more dirt than the typical daily drive given the higher airflow (high rpm and high speed) and dust in the air from the race tires. 

I wouldn't have thought to take it off but the race shop doing the dyno did as they had seen paper filters show better results than slightly dirty oil wetted foam filters before.


----------

